# CAST PRO SERIES rods/blanks finally here.



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK guys, theye are here.

I've got to inspect and sort but plan to start shipping preorders early next week. 

Looks like a lot of these will go to my distributor but i intend to take care of my customers (especially P&S customers) myself.... 

Thanks,

Tommy


----------

